# Blister inside cheek?



## mehrunissa (Mar 12, 2006)

I woke up this morning with this ache on the inside of my right cheek, and at first I thought something was wrong with my teeth. I brushed my teeth, then checked what was going on and it looks like a blister, like a little bubble of air under the skin. What the eff? Has anybody else had this happen? It doesn't really ache, but feels more irritated and raw (probably from constantly being poked and tugged on by teeth and tongue). Should I be worried? Eeek!


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 12, 2006)

I've never experienced anything like what you describe, but I was curious so I googled it! :icon_chee

Check out this link: Ask Doctor Spiller

Hope your cheek feels better soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marisol (Mar 12, 2006)

Sounds painful. I would call your dentist/doctor and maybe describe your situation to them.


----------



## VenusGoddess (Mar 12, 2006)

Yes, I would definitely call your dentist. I used to constantly bite the inside of my mouth while I was eating before I had my wisdom teeth pulled. Sometimes it caused a "sore" to form. But, it would be nice to see what the cause is and get whatever you need to treat it, if needed.

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## dentaldee (Mar 12, 2006)

is it on your cheek or on your gum?? how big is it? can you bite your teeth together without pain? let me know these things and I'll try to help more!!


----------



## mehrunissa (Mar 12, 2006)

Kee, thanks for the link, but eep! The pictures were kind of...graphic. Lol. It's nothing that scary looking.

Marisol &amp; VenusGoddess, thanks for the advice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

dentaldee - it's definitely on my cheek. When I brushed my teeth last night and this morning, the toothbrush would kind of bump the sore spot when I'd reach to brush the very back teeth (on the right side). I tried to get a better look at it, but I'd have to unhinge my jaws to really get a good view. Either way, what I could see was a small-ish spot that was white in a kind of bloodless way. And the surrounding area was a little red. It doesn't look scary, just like what a bugbite would look like. Except it's in my mouth...And it feels bruised. I hope that's descriptive enough!


----------



## dentaldee (Mar 12, 2006)

well from what I read I have 2 ideas.....mind you it's diff. if I could see it!!! But........ if it is acctually on your cheek like say the middle if it, I'd think you were most likely grinding or clenching your teeth in your sleep and you pinched your cheek between your teeth or if it's closer to your teeth at the back b/c you mentioned your back teeth?? I'd say it was your wisdom teeth erputing, if you haven't had them removed yet.this would be more painful. what is your pain level 1-10....10 the worst?

either way ....... I suggest salt water rinces...1 tsp of salt in 1 cup of warm water 4 x daily. If it persists more then 1 week I'd go to the dentist.

I hope that helps .... keep me posted!!


----------



## anne7 (Mar 12, 2006)

It definitely sounds like a canker sore to me. I get them sometimes, although I'm not sure exactly why I get them. DO NOT try to pop it or anything like that, they just have to go away on their own. If it doesn't start to go away on its own in a week (all of my canker sores go away if I leave them alone), I'd go to your dentist to be on the safe side. Check out this link for more info on them.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mouth_ulcer


----------



## XDelicateX (Mar 15, 2006)

I absolutely hate canker sores. They are just so irritating. I find that many of the times I got canker sores was when I was extremely stressed. To try to help get rid of them, like someone suggested earlier, is to basically gurgle salt water.

Also, try not to touch it, otherwise, you'll probably just irritate it more.


----------



## mehrunissa (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks for all the advice and help, everybody! It went away by itself after a couple of days, and I can't even remember what it was I was whining about anymore. Geez, I'm such a baby...I did the salt water rinses and it helped - it kind of soothed the soreness. Again, thanks!


----------



## dentaldee (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm glad it's all good now!!!! :satisfied:

Most of the time if you wait things out for a week, whatever the case may be, it usually goes away if it's nothing serious!!!!!!


----------

